# Pen-tag' o-nal



## Chuck Key (Mar 19, 2006)

A polygon having five sides and five interior angles.  These are Walnut.









Chuckie


----------



## gerryr (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice work.  Just curious, will your pen mill do any number of sides?


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice Chuckie, I really like the pencil.
I have been making pencils tonight like everybody else,
I just might slab one now after seeing yours []


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 20, 2006)

Love those!  Hate it when my pencil rolls away...  Wish I could make some like those.[:I]


----------



## knottyharry (Mar 20, 2006)

Great Work
Harry


----------



## OSCAR15 (Mar 20, 2006)

How did you do that? Oscar


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 20, 2006)

Very fine work. And I really like that 'no roll' pencil. Which kit is that?


----------



## chigdon (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice.  Also what wondering what kind of mill you are using?


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 20, 2006)

I certainly appreciate the kind comments.

gerryr - will your pen mill do any number of sides?  As long as you are able to index the cutter to the work any number of sides would be possible.

Rifleman - Which kit is that?  CSU Artist Pencil

OSCAR15 - How did you do that? and
chigdon - Also what wondering what kind of mill you are using?  Here is a picture of the set up I used on these.  I also have a mount for a Dremel tool but the lamanite trimmer provides much more power to the cutter.





<br />

Chuckie


----------



## woodscavenger (Mar 20, 2006)

Man I need to get a metal lathe!!


----------



## pete00 (Mar 20, 2006)

very nice..!!!


----------



## hazegry (Mar 20, 2006)

great look nice work


----------



## Mudder (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you use that lathe for turning all of your pens?


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />Do you use that lathe for turning all of your pens?



No.  At last count I have five lathes so I just choose the one best suited for what I am turning though I often put a long 1/2 inch bar in the tool post on this one and use it as a tool rest when using woodturning tools.  I do use this one for pens with flats, flutes, spirals, or grooves.

Chuckie


----------



## Mudder (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I have one of those from Cummins tool that I need to set up again and experiment with.


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 22, 2006)

Just out of curiosity is there any real difference between the Cummins metal lathe and Grizzly or HF?


----------



## Mudder (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />Just out of curiosity is there any real difference between the Cummins metal lathe and Grizzly or HF?



check this out:

http://littlemachineshop.com/Info/minilathe_compare.php

They have one of the best references around.


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 22, 2006)

Chuckie,
Very nice.  That doesn't look like plain walnut.  Is it crotch?
Rob


----------



## pete00 (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I check it out, seems to be sutle differences in some items.
Priceing is Griz 525, HF 369, MMark 595, Homier 299, Cum 399

If i had the money and wanted to buy, i wouldn't know what the difference in the spec would mean, so i cant tell which is better.

I would get the cummins because it came with more accessories.
Good or bad choice? Which would you folsk reccomend....


----------



## Mudder (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Pete,

I bought the cummins because of the extra's that come with it that are about $99.00 alone. I doubt you will find one that is vastly better than another. I would go for the best value for the dollar. For me that was the cummins.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 22, 2006)

For a few bucks more (when you add the extras), you can get the HF 8x12 (which is really an 8x14, but we won't get into that).  You will probably be happier with it in the long run.  http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44859


----------



## Charles (Mar 22, 2006)

Really nice work, wish I could find the time and instruction on how to use the metal lathe. Beautiful pencil!


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Charles_
> <br />Really nice work, wish I could find the time and instruction on how to use the metal lathe. Beautiful pencil!



Intended to reply to your message on the 22nd but had a regualarly scheduled stress test set up a 10:00 that morning and thought I would reply when I got home.

Well the stress test was stopped about 5 minutes in because I went into vtack which can be an instant killer.  I came out of it on my own but Doctor scheduled a cath test for the next day (Thursday).  Failed that too so he scheduled open heart surgery on Friday at 7:30.  Spent Saturday in level 1 ICU and Sunday and part of today in step down ICU and just got home today about 2:30 three days after quadtruple surgery.

Just another week in the life of a penturner circus.

Anyway, to answer you question there is not a lot of difference among the lathes you mentioned.  The HF has a little shorter bed and the Griz is little pricey compared to the others.  Mine is a Homier Speedway.  Paid $299.00 for it.

Chuckie


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 27, 2006)

Chuckie, since your typing, I assume your eyes are open and your still breathing, that's good news [] I am amazed how doctors can cut you up and get you out of the hospital so quick. Hope you heal up real good and soon. []


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your recent surgery...but it amazing what the medical profession can do these days. Glad to hear you are doing well and I hope you mend quickly. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 27, 2006)

Anthony and Don,

Thanks for your concerns.  I am doing and feeling much better than I did last Tuesday.

Will be on the chat this week but will probably just listen.  Probably no pens for a couple months though []

Chuckie


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that all has gone so well for you.  Here's hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## OSCAR15 (Mar 28, 2006)

AWESOME WORK !


----------

